# VOIP > Software Reviews >  Eyebeam και αποριες...

## pilgrim

Καλημερα σε ολους.Εχω κατεβασει το eyebeam και δεν ξερω πως θα το σεταρω.Θα πρεπει να κανω εγγραφη σε voip asterisk?Διαβασα στις υπηρεσιες δυκτιου και δεν πολυκαταλαβα πολλα.Υπαρχει καποιος που χρησιμοποιει το προγραμμα και να μου πει πως θα κανω τις ρυθμισεις.Ειναι και βιντεοφωνο ?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## zabounis

ειδού...

----------


## jsp

Mπραβο zabounis και ελεγα τοσο καιρο να κοιταξω να βρω πως να τηλεφωνοποιηθω και δεν το εκανα.

Αν πεις και τι αριθμο τηλ βαζουμε ή μπορουμε να βαλουμε θα εισαι τεραστιος ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑΣ

----------


## zabounis

μα καλά....αυτό είναι ψιλό γνωστό...πάντα βάζουμε το node id μας και στο τέλος προσθέτουμε 1,2,3 ανάλογα με τις γραμμές που έχουμε.

π.χ Αν έχεις Node ID: 9346 τότε μπορείς να βάλεις για VoiP 93461 ή 93462 ή 93463 κ.ο.κ

αν το node id σου τυγχάνει να είναι 3 ψήφιο (αν είσαι παλαίουρας στο awmn!) τότε βάζεις ένα μηδενικό μπροστα.

π.χ. Αν έχεις Node ID: 979 τότε μπορείς να βάλεις για VoiP 09791 ή 09792 κ.ο.κ

Αυτα ισχύουν προς το παρόν βέβαια, διότι υπάρχει μια συζήτηση αλλαγής των αριθμών voip αφού σε λίγο καιρό σπάει το φράγμα των 10000 εγραφων στη WIND.

----------


## jsp

ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ zabounis σε ευχαριστω
τετραψηφιο ειναι το id μου αν ημουν παλιουρας και δεν ηξερα για αυτο θα με επαιρναν με τις πετρες

----------


## alg0

ποσο το πηρες το eye-beam? Γαινεται *αματο!!!

----------


## xaotikos

> ποσο το πηρες το eye-beam? Γαινεται *αματο!!!


softphone είναι. Μπες στο dc να το παρεις  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Ευχαριστω παιδια.Εγω απλως ειχα κατεβασει αλλη εκδοση του προγραμματος και εχει αλλες ρυθμισεις και για αυτο χαθηκα.Zabounis με εσωσες !Thanks man!!!!

----------


## pantdimi

Να ρωτησω κατι.....
Μπορω να παρω τηλεφωνο αλλα δεν μπορουν να με παρουν.....
Το εχω βγαλει το firewall για το eyebeam τι μπορει να φταιει?!

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 20:45 Τετ 06 Σεπ 2006
Στην νεοδημιουργηθείσα Θ. Ενότητα 'VOIP Software Reviews'.

----------


## jeanthira7

Hello και από εμένα.Δεν ξέρω πώς να ενεργοποιήσω το i-call της ALTEC.Εχω το vpn της altec και το eyebeam αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιες ρυθμίσεις να βάλω....

----------


## nOiz

> ειδού...


Σωστόοοος

----------


## ririco

> Hello και από εμένα.Δεν ξέρω πώς να ενεργοποιήσω το i-call της ALTEC.Εχω το vpn της altec και το eyebeam αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιες ρυθμίσεις να βάλω....


Πηγαινε εδω http://www.i-call.gr/xlite.aspx ειναι περιπου οι ιδιες ρυθμησεις  ::

----------

